# Can anyone help please



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Can anyone please advise how long it is from day of Decapeptyl injection to day of transfer.

Nobody seems to be able to answer this question and am really wanting to know.
I hope someone can help me.

Thanks.

Michelle


----------

